# Aquisição de uma estação meteorológica



## hotrod (19 Dez 2009 às 20:22)

Boas

Antes de mais gostaria de felicitar a comunidade MeteoPT pela sua actividade, nunca pensei que houvesse tantas pessoas interessadas neste tema.

Gostaria de adquirir uma estação meteorológica até aos 300 euros que tivesse: 
           -conexão usb para ligar ao computador.
           -painel solar associado ao anemómetro.
           -possibilidade de instalar vários sensores (minímo 5) de temperatura/humidade.
           -o máximo de alcance possível para os sensores.
           -aviso de possibilidade de geada.

agradecia que me informassem tb se existe possibilidade de fazer upload dos valores obtidos para a net com o mesmo plafond.

Boas Festas para todos.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Jan 2010 às 17:59)

Bem-Vindo,

Precisas de um equipamento que custa sempre mais de 300 eur...muito mais

"-painel solar associado ao anemómetro."

Oregon WMR100/200 ou Davis VP2

"-possibilidade de instalar vários sensores (minímo 5) de temperatura/humidade."

Acho que só a Davis. E aqui vai encarecer muito o preço da Estação. T/H é exterior ou interior?

"-o máximo de alcance possível para os sensores."

A Davis tem um grande alcance (300 metros linha de vista) e pode ser aumentado com repetidores.

"-aviso de possibilidade de geada."

Acho que fazem quase todas definindo alarmes para temperatura /humidade

"agradecia que me informassem tb se existe possibilidade de fazer upload dos valores obtidos para a net com o mesmo plafond."

Fazem todas desde com ligação a PC.

Algumas dúvidas:

- 5 sensores extra de temperatura /humidade são exteriores ou interiores?
- O Anemometro é para ficar alto e longe dos outros sensores?
- Qual é a distância de transmissão que vais precisar?


----------



## hotrod (3 Jun 2010 às 23:59)

Boas,

Desde já gostaria de agradecer pela resposta.

Quanto à necessidade de sensores temperatura seria 1 para exterior e os outros quatro para dentro de casa, mas tudo dependeria do custo de cada um.

- Pretendo colocar o anemometro a cerca de 20 metros do edificio (distância) mas a distância entre o lugar do aparelho de wirelless são 150 metros com duas paredes de uma de exterior e outra de interior a essa distância o meu router não atinge, mas a 40 metros atinge.  
- Quanto à altura tudo dependerá qual a altura necessária para obter a leitura mais fidedigna possível para estudo de implantação de torre éolica.
- Eu instalo o equipamento da forma que as leituras se tornarem mas rigorosas possíveis, mas não coloco paneis solares em todos os equipamentos aí teria que usar uma alternativa mais em conta.


Com este tempo que passou desenvolveu-se outra necessidade, um sensor que meça a intensidade luminosa da luz do dia, preciso de associar produção de energia da minha microgeração à intensidade da luz do dia. Calcular rendimento, avarias precocemente declinio de produção... tudo o que seja possivel analisar...


Obrigado e saudações calorosas


----------



## hotrod (4 Jun 2010 às 20:08)

Acabei de encomendar a davis vp2 com o weatherlink e o sensor solar na WML-Weathershop.de paguei 964 euros. O que me levou a comprar foi a multiplicidade de sensores que se podem colocar assim como a flexibilidade de colocação de emissores de wirelless se pretendermos colocar os sensores afastados da estação base.

Brevemente postarei novidades com a máquina.

Até breve.


----------



## Kraliv (4 Jun 2010 às 23:50)

Boas,

Aqui, http://www.erconline.nl/davis-vantage-pro-2-plus-wireless-p-4763.html tinhas a mesma estação Davis VP2 Pro Plus, com Sensor Solar e Sensor UV por *869€* 







.


----------



## hotrod (5 Jun 2010 às 00:01)

Vieste tarde... 

Tive a ver a página e para calcular o preço com taxas e transporte masnão tem a possibilidade de seleccionar Portugal.

Mas com taxas e transporte o preço anunciado sobe... 

O preço que postei é já com taxas de 19% e 10 euros de transporte.


----------



## Kraliv (5 Jun 2010 às 12:14)

hotrod disse:


> Vieste tarde...
> 
> Tive a ver a página e para calcular o preço com taxas e transporte masnão tem a possibilidade de seleccionar Portugal.
> 
> ...




Mas só vais comprar a Estação + Sensor Solar 


No site indicado...é a Estação + Sensor Solar + Sensor UV


----------



## hotrod (5 Jun 2010 às 13:31)

O que eu comprei foi Estação+Sensor Solar+Weatherlink se queres comparar as coisas terá de ser comparado sem taxas ou então arranjas-me o valor com taxas e transporte.

o valor sem vat em sem transporte são 810€ de salientar que eu adquiri o weatherlink e o proposto por ti não trás o software.


----------



## Lousano (5 Jun 2010 às 13:55)

Tirando a questão dos Euros,  é mais uma estação a debitar dados online para o pessoal?


----------



## Kraliv (5 Jun 2010 às 14:42)

Mais uma vez 


Os preços indicados no site Holandês incluem IVA 

Então:

 Davis VP2 + Sensor Solar + Sensor UV = 869€ 

Weatherlink = 149€

Total a pagar: 1018€***




*** Mais 54€ do que a tua compra...mas tenho Sensor UV 

Tira as conclusões!




PS: Nem me preocupo com o valor de portes... sejam 20, 30, 40€!!!!!


----------



## hotrod (5 Jun 2010 às 15:01)

OK.

Encontraste realmente muito mais barato!

Parabéns


----------



## lsalvador (5 Jun 2010 às 15:10)

A minha Davis vinda dos EU ficou mais em conta.

Ficou a rondar os 500€, estação, datalogger, transporte e alfândega.

Nota  : não tem sensor UV, nem solar.


----------

